# Building a lightweight freebsd derivative for raspberry pi 4.



## Alain De Vos (Feb 6, 2022)

I try to build a lightweight freebsd derivative for my own on my raspberry pi4.
Maybe you know stuff i can throw out of the kernel.
As desktop i think i3, others ?
Maybe you have ideas for a lightweight music player capable of playing flac and a lightweight media player.
As for browser there seems to be only one option firefox.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 6, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> As desktop i think i3, others ?


Openbox + tint2



Alain De Vos said:


> lightweight music player


As far as i know, sound doesn't work on a Pi 4/400, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm/Raspberry Pi


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 6, 2022)

The integrated audio does not work. But I've added a very cheap USB-audio dongle from the vendor renkforce. Sound works fine with it. I can play youtube files.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 6, 2022)

So you want to build a FreeBSD derivative only for yourself? Maybe a installer script to fetch the necessary packages is more feasible?


----------



## Crivens (Feb 6, 2022)

Music player: deadbeef
File manager: xfe / worker
Email: claws

... and let me know where to find the result. I have 2 of them in a box waiting for action.


----------



## freezr (Feb 7, 2022)

I personally think XFCE can work nicely without compositing.

If you know C programming DWM might be a faster alternative:





__





						dwm - dynamic window manager | suckless.org software that sucks less
					





					dwm.suckless.org


----------

